# Author: Arnold Was a 'Notorious Sex Addict' and Drug Dealer



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

By Chris Jancelewicz
Posted Oct 14th 2010 3:00PM

Original article @ *http://blog.moviefone.com/2010/10/14/unauthorized-schwarzenegger-biography-ian-halperin-interview/*
Arnold Schwarzenegger  is a truly fascinating character. An immigrant from Austria, he somehow  managed to defy all odds by succeeding in bodybuilding, acting, and  now, amazingly, politics. Celebrity biographer extraordinaire Ian Halperin, who recently came out with books on Brangelina and Michael Jackson, has now released 'The Governator: From Muscle Beach to His Quest for the White House, the Improbable Rise of Arnold Schwarzenegger.'

Halperin gave Moviefone  all the dirt, from Schwarzenegger's steroid-addled bodybuilding past to  the allegations of womanizing and sexual assault. According to  Halperin, It turns out that the Governor of California hates the  Republican Party, and his wife Maria Shriver seems to be pulling all the  strings.                 

*Why did you select Schwarzenegger as your next bio subject?*
I've had him on the radar for a while, but the fact is he's tried to  intimidate a lot of people over the years. He's also tried to stop  people from writing about him. I go over that extensively in the book.  For me, that's my specialty. When people are bullying the media, I like  to step in because I'm not afraid. In his case, I was compelled by the  whole rags-to-riches, immigrant-makes-good kind of story. I don't think  we've ever seen a comparable person, in terms of an immigrant succeeding  in America. He's done remarkably well in three very difficult fields –  bodybuilding, movies, and politics. Never underestimate Arnold.

*Was the research/investigative process for this book roughly the same as it was for the others? Or was this one more difficult?*
It wasn't really difficult, no. I was able to get close to most of the  people who knew him. People want to talk about him because they're  infatuated with him, especially when it comes to the Kennedy influence –  like, how much did JFK or Bobby Kennedy influence him? People want to  know that. I found that others also really want to talk about how much  Maria [Shriver, Arnold's wife] controls things behind the scenes. That  wasn't a problem. 

On the other hand, it was very emotional for me because my father is a  Holocaust survivor, and I had to venture over to Austria to get much of  my information. I had to deal with Arnold's father – who was an Adolf  Hitler admirer and a member of the Nazi party – and other members of his  family, who were also Nazis. It got a bit emotional, but as the story  progressed, I also got to see how much Arnold matured. I grew to respect  him quite a lot, actually.

*So you were able to get all the information you needed, then.*
I will go on the record and say this: I put so much research and time  into this book. If anyone can find a factual error in this book – and  I'm serious when I say this – I will go back to Austria, climb the  highest mountain there, get naked, and then jump to my death. [Laughs]  That's how much I stand by this. I'm putting my money where my mouth is.

*Did you interview Schwarzenegger at all for this book?*
I never interview the main subject for my books, except for Michael  Jackson, whom I did interview prior to the book coming out. I always  speak to everyone around them, because I believe the main subject should  have the right to write their own authorized book. I leave his account  to him. Let's not forget I pose undercover a lot as well.

*Did you learn anything about Schwarzenegger that shocked you?*
What shocked me the most are his thoughts on the Republican Party today.  He said he believes it's been hijacked by extremists and the religious  right. He says he hates what's happened to the Party. He also said he  loves George Bush, Sr. but despises George W. Bush. He always asks "How  George and Barbara could raise such an idiot."

*It's amazing how far he's come in terms of politics, especially  considering 20 years ago he was shooting machine guns in action movies.*
Yes – as I said before, Arnold is the ultimate success story.  He has accomplished the impossible in everything he's tried. I've never  seen an actor receive more horrific reviews than Arnold did on his  first 5-7 films. 'Hercules in New York,' 'Conan,' 'Red Sonja'  – he was just lambasted, and somehow he defied all of those critics. He  became one of the biggest box-office draws the world has ever seen.

*I know that Schwarzenegger has admitted to using steroids in the past. Did you uncover anything more in terms of that?*
First off, I gotta say he's nothing like Roger Clemens or Barry Bonds,  who hide behind closed doors or lie in front of the grand jury. Arnold  comes clean, and is, at least to some extent, honest. What I did learn  is that Arnold is a great businessman. He always wanted to be rich. He  had goals from as early as 10 years old. .. and what I found out that  was shocking was that he was actually selling steroids to other  bodybuilders to make a profit. He was no fool. Every bodybuilder back  then took steroids.

*What about in terms of the womanizing/sexual assault rumors?*
In a nutshell, Arnold Schwarzenegger makes Tiger Woods look like the  Virgin Mary, and I'm not kidding you. This guy has been a notorious sex  addict, and finding women who'll come out and admit to sleeping with him  is like finding snow in Toronto in February. It ain't too difficult.

*I forget – how many kids does Schwarzenegger have?*
Four. That we know of. [Laughs]

*EXCERPT:* In 2009, I had  lunch in New York with a former colleague of Maria's from CBS News who  had her own theory about why [Arnold and Maria] kept separate  residences.

"I obviously can't prove it," she told me, "but a bunch of us were  convinced that Maria was a thirty-year-old virgin. She was literally  saving herself for marriage."

I found that hard to believe, especially given her longtime relationship  with Arnold Schwarzenegger, who made no secret of his unquenchable  sexual desires, but she did key me into something that lends credence to  the idea: "Maria is no garden-variety Catholic. She's the real thing,  maybe the only one I ever met unless you count the time I interviewed a  priest."
*
How different was writing this book – emotionally – than the Michael Jackson bio?*
Well, emotionally the whole Nazi thing was very intense and stirring for  me. There were times when I broke down and cried while I was in  Austria. With Michael Jackson, I feel like he was the most honorable  celebrity I ever met. Definitely one of the most artistic, for sure. To  this day, I truly believe that the world will never get over his death.  He was a really kind person.
*
What has the reaction been to this book so far?*
People say this is my best book by far. The reviews have been great. The  Washington Post did a good article about it the other day. Lots of  people have been moved by it. My Michael Jackson and Brangelina bios did  well too, but I really wanted to do this one, to get away from pop  culture. 

*Do you find it hard to maintain a good reputation? Or do a lot of people just think of you as a muckraker?*
People either love me or hate me. But I'm the first guy to say it ...  these people are sitting at home eating potato chips and criticizing me  ... if they can do it better, I'll be the first guy on my feet clapping  for them. I work extremely hard, and I've never had anything proven  wrong in any of my work. 
*
Is there anything you couldn't include in this book or the Jackson book?*
In the MJ book, yes. There was one powerful thing that people alleged,  but I couldn't corroborate, so I haven't released that nugget. In this  book, there were hundreds of these things. Unless there's extreme  corroboration from outside sources, these things end up in the bin.
*
Do you have any subjects or movie plans on the horizon?*
Movies, documentaries specifically, have become my passion now. I have  no plans for another book at this point. I am shooting a movie now, but I  can't reveal the subject, unfortunately. Again, it's in my style of  undercover investigation. The only way I'll write another book is if I  find a more interesting subject than my previous book. And I don't see  anyone out there to top Arnold.

###







"I vould chust like to say dee haturz can all go to hell!"


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 28, 2010)

wow!

what a insult!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^Well, I see what you mean but how many other bodybuilders are there who have matched Arnold's success in all three avenues? Steve Reeves and Reg Park had acting and bodybuilding success but were never in politics. That I know of at least.

Clint Eastwood was in the gym but never set foot on the stage, though he has had great success as an actor/director and was mayor of Carmel-by-the-Sea, right?

Arnold has no parallels that I'm aware of. Name one.

Arnold is king!






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard interviews from many people in the business who said he was the master at psychological warfare and could be a bully at times. What do you expect, he was one of the most dominant alpha males of all times. Sounds like a lot of pussies got their feelings hurt.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^Good call on Ventura. I forgot about him. D'OH!

His nickname was "The Body" but did he actually compete? Regardless, I'd call Pro Wrestling a Pro Bodybuilding equivalent and Ventura in that Schwarzenegger Triple Threat category!


----------



## MDR (Oct 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^Good call on Ventura. I forgot about him. D'OH!
> 
> His nickname was "The Body" but did he actually compete? Regardless, I'd call Pro Wrestling a Pro Bodybuilding equivalent and Ventura in that Schwarzenegger Triple Threat category!



Jesse was also a Navy Seal, which is no small achievement.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^Also forgot (or never knew) that! Fantastic.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Curt, i dont think he competed formally.



Wiki offers that his birth name was James George Janos. Nothing listed for Jesse Ventura or JGJ on the site Muscle Memory which is a great index of physique competitions.



Richard Gears said:


> he was also a mongol biker.



"He was a bodyguard for The Rolling Stones for a short time before he ventured into professional wrestling and changed his name," according to *his Wiki entry.*



Richard Gears said:


> and hes a VERY outspoken *gay rights advocate*



Ventura might be interested in this:

*Tell Gold's Gym: Stop Supporting Anti-Gay Politicians - Sign the Petition | Change.org
*


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2010)

Author Halperin seems to be having some difficulties with Arnold's spin machine.

*'The Governator' Author Ian Halperin Having Problems Promoting Book*






Ian Halperin is known for his unauthorized biographies of celebrities like Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie  and Michael Jackson, but he promises that his latest work -- about  'Terminator' star and California governor Arnold Schwarzenegger -- is  his "most in-depth.

Halperin's 'The Governator: From Muscle Beach to His Quest for the White House, the Improbable Rise of Arnold Schwarzenegger' is currently in stores -- to the dismay of Schwarzenegger's team.

"I have learned that Arnold's camp is desperately trying to stop the book and obviously they were unsuccessful," he tells *PopEater*.  "And they've tried this in the past to other biographers of  Schwarzenegger, they've had a lot of problems. That's what was exciting  to me."

Halperin insists he's "not backing down" but is having trouble  publicizing the book. He explains that normally he appears on several TV  outlets -- including 'The Today Show' and networks such as CNN and FOX  -- but they've all turned him down.

"Even Howard Stern, who I really respect, he usually has me on for 90  minutes talking about my book. They even refused," the author adds.  "They shut out Kitty Kelley a few months ago with 'Oprah,' and they did  the same thing with Andrew Morton. I'm not going to sit down and take  it."

What has the Governator upset? "They are worried about all the  allegations in there of detailed womanizing and his alleged affairs and  public accusations of sexual harassment that have, of course, earned him  the nickname 'The Groper.'"

According to Halperin, it's not just Schwarzenegger's sexual exploits  that have his people clamoring. The author alleges he reveals the true  nature of Schwarzenegger's politics, and that they do not always align  with the party he is affiliated with.

"He's clearly not a Republican, ideologically. In the book , numerous  people say that he's closer to being a Democrat. The only reason why  he's hid behind the Republican shield all these years is because he does  believe in free enterprise and getting governments off the back of the  people."
Schwarzenegger even believes that the Republican party has been "hijacked by extremists and the religious right."

Another tidbit from the book? The 'Terminator' star plans to run for  President of the United States ... if he can amend the Constitution,  which bars non-U.S. born candidates from seeking the office.

"He's ready to run in 2012, if he can amend the Constitution. And he's going to run as an independent."

Sources told the biographer that Schwarzenegger wants New York City  Major Michael Bloomberg on the ticket with him as vice president. "They  are going to call it 'The Dream Team,'" he says.

Halperin dares his critics to prove anything in 'The Governator' wrong.

"If anyone can prove that one thing in the book is not factual or  inaccurate, I will climb the highest mountain in Austria, which is  called Mount Grossglockner, naked and I will jump off to my death."

As for the biography itself, Halperin stresses that it is "well-balanced."

"I traveled to Austria, I spent a lot of time in California interviewing  everyone close to Schwarzenegger, interviewing Kennedys," he says. "I  tried to get Arnold's story by talking to the people who knew him best."


----------



## MDR (Oct 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> he was also a mongol biker. and hes a VERY outspoken gay rights advocate



He is also pro-gun and pro-choice. Gay rights stance comes from his belief in individual civil rights and being fervently against governmental intrusion, especially in our personal lives. Hard to put him in any political category.  Probably because he thinks for himself.  Kinda refreshing in modern American politics. Jesse is pretty nuts, with all the conspiracy theories and shit, but I like him 'cause he's never boring, and refuses to play political games.


----------



## IFBB4evr (Oct 30, 2010)

*Is the sport full of misfits?*

Anthony Roberts/Connors lives in his mother's basement and sells fake steroids.

Dave Palumbo caused some poor girls liver to fail yet continued to tout his products as safe.

Patrick Arnold who was a business partner A. Scott Connelly is Substrate Solutions had his company raided and customer list taken and then began to testify against his own customers in court (check it out on NY Times.Com)

Vince Andrich - besides loving to swing with his wife, has FTC violations and bled many companies dry

We could go on and on..


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2010)

IFBB4evr said:


> Anthony Roberts/Connors lives in his mother's basement and sells fake steroids.
> 
> *Dave Palumbo caused some poor girls liver to fail yet continued to tout his products as safe.* (snip)



I've said it before and I'll repeat it now, I find it difficult to believe that one bottle of a supplement that's   been used successfully by Palumbo's clients for years before Species was   even in existence is responsible for this woman's _alleged _health  issues.


----------



## emma2train (Jan 21, 2011)

IFBB4evr said:


> Anthony Roberts/Connors lives in his mother's basement and sells fake steroids.
> 
> Dave Palumbo caused some poor girls liver to fail yet continued to tout his products as safe.
> 
> ...




Well IFBB- I think that you might have some good information to contribute to that article I saw that Prince posted offering a reward for information on those people. you should check it out.

Here's the link:
[FONT=&quot]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...on-dr-scott-connelly-anthony-roberts-vin.html

[/FONT]


----------



## NuklearFusion (Jan 21, 2011)

Just watch the movie "Pumping Iron". It says most of what was printed in his article anyways. In the movie, he said he admired Hitler, he was smoking a joint, he compared working out in the gym to having sex... Nothing new here.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 21, 2011)

arnold->   <-me


----------



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

He dealt drugs? I don't care! 
He was addicted to sex? Fuck, I wish I could be addicted to sex.

Arnold is still the man!!!


----------

